# How to check bluetooth profiles in laptop?



## krazyfrog (Apr 18, 2007)

If a laptop has built-in bluetooth, is there anyway to check which profiles it supports, e.g. A2DP, etc.? How to check it then?

Nobody knows?


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 18, 2007)

The profiles which are supported by Integrated Bluetooth can be found in Bluetooth Configuration.

> Start
> Control Panel
> Bluetooth Configuration
> "Client Appliations tab" will list all the compatible profiles which the bluetooth device will support. (Refer pic below)

For non-intergated bluetooth devices, all the compatible profile list will be given on the package of the bluetooth set.

*i142.photobucket.com/albums/r116/kiran_rkk/Miscellaneous/bluetooth_profiles.jpg


----------



## krazyfrog (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks Kiran!


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 18, 2007)

You are welcome.


----------

